# Need Thanksgiving or special occasion meal idea suggestions



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I prepare and transport a Thanksgiving dinner to my mother in laws home every year. I prepare the entire meal as she is in very poor health. I end up fixing almost the same exact things every year. I must confess that I'm not very creative when it comes to meal ideas. I would really appreciate some advice from those who like to cook or those who know how to put together a good menu.


*What is your idea of a perfect Thanksgiving or special occasion meal?* Also, if you have a recipe for something that is a little different, and you don't mind sharing it, that would be wonderful.

Or if you don't want to type out a menu, but are willing to list a couple of your Thanksgiving/special occasion meal must haves, that would also be appreciated.


Thank you!
:smile:


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not great at cooking, but since I was little, my family always had stuffing, turkey (or chicken), cranberry sauce made w/ whole cranberries, mashed potatoes and gravy, and pumpkin pie for dessert. Also, I don't know how but stuffing the turkey with stuffing is really good. I always thought of that as a classic thanksgiving meal.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe a salad with cranberry vinaigrette dressing(you can make it yourself, look up a recipe or maybe just buy one already made if it's available). More of a spinach/springleaf type of lettuce works better. I've done this once for a christmas party, and a lot of people liked it. It may replace or go or the cranberry sauce theme of Thanksgiving.

Thanksgiving feels like a wine type of holiday. Get a bottle of wine or sparking juice. I am not sure what kind. I always like the typical color scheme of thanksgiving and fall in general, the orange, red, and brownish colors together. Maybe you can get a table cloth that is disposable with those colors. 

That's all I've got...


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

jamaix said:


> I prepare and transport a Thanksgiving dinner to my mother in laws home every year. I prepare the entire meal as she is in very poor health. I end up fixing almost the same exact things every year. I must confess that I'm not very creative when it comes to meal ideas. I would really appreciate some advice from those who like to cook or those who know how to put together a good menu.
> 
> 
> *What is your idea of a perfect Thanksgiving or special occasion meal?* Also, if you have a recipe for something that is a little different, and you don't mind sharing it, that would be wonderful.
> ...


How far away is your mother in law and what time do you usually eat dinner on Thanksgiving? I need to know prep times and how long things can be kept warm. What part of the USA are you in and do you want something regional or completely new? How many people will you be serving? Are there any allergies or dietary restrictions that need to be accounted for? I can write up a whole meal plan for you in about a half hour if you can provide for me that information.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> How far away is your mother in law and what time do you usually eat dinner on Thanksgiving?


She lives approximately 45 minutes away and we usually eat around 4 pm.



*I need to know prep times and how long things can be kept warm*. --------I am a procrastinator and usually don't start prepping until the evening before. I usually transport the food to her home in coolers. If necessary I reheat in her microwave or oven.



*What part of the USA are you in and do you want something regional or completely new?* Midwestern U.S., Looking for some new ideas, but I can't get too wild with new things because my mother in law is about 77 years old, and I don't want to overwhelm her.



*How many people will you be serving?* ------- 5 or 6 people (one is my 20 year son who eats a lot)




*Are there any allergies or dietary restrictions that need to be accounted for?* None really, one is a bit sensitive to corn and that's about it.


I think I have fixed almost the same exact meal for about the past 4 years. She would never complain, but I'm guessing she might like it mixed up a bit.

This is what I usually fix 
turkey/dressing
potatoes/gravy (sometimes I do sweet potatoes instead)
broccoli w/cheese
green beans 
rice (chicken flavored from a box)
rolls 
pumpkin pie


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

jamaix said:


> She lives approximately 45 minutes away and we usually eat around 4 pm.
> 
> 
> *I need to know prep times and how long things can be kept warm*. --------I am a procrastinator and usually don't start prepping until the evening before. I usually transport the food to her home in coolers. If necessary I reheat in her microwave or oven.
> ...


This will be interesting and might take longer than a half hour. 

You don't have to do turkey, which I know is quintessentially American, but the following are also alternatives:


Prime rib
Leg of lamb
Crown roast of pork
Filet of salmon
Racks of lamb
Baked ham
Roast loin of pork
Beef wellington

Now, that's nine possibilities including turkey, and each meat dish dictates the accompanying sides. 

I'll copy and paste certain parts in order not to have to retype things and make a cross-reference board.

Everything here can be made ahead of time including the desserts as well as can be reheated using the stove, oven, or microwave. Some might seem fancy or atypical, but it's nice to have a variety from which to choose. 

*Turkey*

To start, probably something light like a mixed green salad with a vinaigrette and some orange segments. 

Roast your turkey how you normally would. I suggest brining beforehand, though. 

Stuffing options are numerous. I'm not overly fond of stuffing the bird, so I bake my stuffing in a casserole as dressing. Sage can be very overdone sometimes, but dressing with mushrooms, a mild pork sausage (sage and ginger works very well), and dried apricots or cherries, onions, and parsley is quite delightful. 

Homemade cranberry sauce is very good as a relish for turkey. Don't use that jellied stuff out of the can. The one I make has fresh cranberries, orange juice, sugar, orange zest, Grand Marnier, and cinnamon in it. It's cooked and reduced. Everyone who has had it has loved it.

Sweet potatoes or yams with sliced baking apples and pecans with a little brown sugar and nutmeg are also a very good accompaniment. If you want, you can throw some marshmallows on top like my mother used to do.

Mashed potatoes and gravy are a must. I'm extremely picky about my mashed potatoes. There is a specific way they have to be done. Baked russet potatoes which are then pureed with skim milk and butter. The milk and butter must be warmed beforehand, as well. Salt and white pepper can be added before putting it on the table or you can allow for individual seasoning. 

I was never fond of the American green beans with the onions on top. The Frenched ones with the slivered, toasted almonds are very good, but a warm vinaigrette makes them better, usually citrus based. Bacon helps.

Green pea or creamed carrot casserole are also vegetable alternatives. Roasted parsnips and carrots are also very good with some shallots thrown in. 

Dinner rolls for a bread.

A spread of various pickles is also nice. Sweet gherkins as well as French cornichons, Kosher dills, black and green olives, pickled onions, pickled beets, et cetera. 

Pumpkin or pecan pie. 

*Prime Rib*

A wedge salad is classic for this meal. 

Medium rare or medium, nothing more. It's an expensive cut and it's not worth overcooking it. If you like your meat on the well side, take some off before serving and put it back in the oven whilst you make gravy. I usually rub the outside with kosher salt, cracked black pepper, and rosemary. Make sure you get a roast with the bones. After you have cooked it, cut off the bones and put them back in the oven to roast a bit longer. They are very tasty that way and make a good platter if you need some beef on the well done side. You can slice it thick or thin. The British usually prefer it a bit thinner. I like mine about an inch thick. 

Don't forget the creamed horseradish. I make mine from scratch because I like it to clear out my sinuses. 

Yorkshire pudding. This is very British and very delicious. If you've never had them, they're like popovers. They have a well for gravy, too. 

Mashed potatoes and gravy are a must. I'm extremely picky about my mashed potatoes. There is a specific way they have to be done. Baked russet potatoes which are then pureed with skim milk and butter. The milk and butter must be warmed beforehand, as well. Salt and white pepper can be added before putting it on the table or you can allow for individual seasoning. As a for the gravy, you have two options here. You can just do gravy, or you can also do a jus along side the gravy for the meat. I like both with prime rib with mashed potatoes. Rosemary jus works very well with the addition of red wine and a few other things. 

Green peas are very good as the vegetable. You can mint them, as well. Mashed rutabaga with butter and brown sugar is also very good. Creamed spinach is alright. Creamed carrot casserole is also very good. I'm not sure how popular it is because the recipe I have is from my great aunt and I'm not sure from where nor when she got it.

Sourdough rolls or sliced sourdough loaf.

A spread of various pickles is also nice. Sweet gherkins as well as French cornichons, Kosher dills, black and green olives, pickled onions, pickled beets, et cetera. 

Creme brulee

*Leg of Lamb*

Arugula and pears with toasted almonds and a vinaigrette. 

You'll probably want to roast this to medium and serve it with mint sauce or jelly. 

Roasted potatoes are a good side or mashed potatoes with pureed celeriac. 

Roasted fennel with lemon as the vegetable. 

Brussels sprouts that are lightly steamed (people have a tendency of overcooking them) with bacon and sauteed onions. 

Honey rolls for a bread.

Chocolate pots de creme. 

*Crown Roast of Pork*

Waldorf salad to start.

You'll probably have to have this cut and assembled by a butcher. Roast until 150F and rest it until 160F.

A dressing will be needed. The above sausage and mushroom one can be used. Apples and cherries go very well with pork. There are a lot of dressing recipes available. 

For the vegetable, go with the roasted carrots and parsnips and roasted wedged potatoes with thyme, garlic, and salt and pepper. 

Raisin buns go very well with this meal especially if you have apples in the dressing. 

Apple pie with cheddar cheese. (It's a Canadian thing. We have Thanksgiving, too.)

*Filet of salmon*

Spinach salad with oranges and pine nuts with crispy bacon. 

Cook in foil with olive oil, white wine, dill, and lemon slices. 

Serve with a lemon, dill, and caper sauce. 

Rice pilaf on the side. I'd suggest something with mushrooms. 

Steamed asparagus with a vinaigrette or Hollandaise, if you're up to making it. It can be stored and transported in a thermos. 

Broccoli is also good or a cauliflower gratin. 

Brioche would be my bread of choice. 

Almond cookies. 

*Racks of lamb*

Boston butter lettuce with shrimp, avocado, and grapefruit salad. Avocado should be don at the last minute. A citrus-tomato vinaigrette is advised. 

You'll have to check on the sizing for these and they can be expensive. About half a pound per person. Sear on the exterior after seasoning. Finish in the oven until medium. Brush the seared side with Dijon mustard and dip it in fresh, chopped chives. A port reduction with sour cherries is a wonderful sauce for this. 

A barley pilaf is really good base. Be careful if you've never cooked barley before because it can take two hours unless you're using minute barely. Peas in the barley near the of cooking will add a bit of freshness.

Roasted bell pepper and asparagus as a vegetable is what I suggest as the side. A few cherry tomatoes to burst in the pan with peppers and asparagus and roasted garlic, as well. 

And olive and hard Italian cheese ciabatta for the bread.

Pears poached in red wine. 

*Baked ham*

Spinach, tomato, red onion, and blue cheese salad. A buttermilk dressing would finish this well. 

A Virginia ham is always nice. Cook according to the directions enclosed.

Scalloped potatoes with cheese.

Glazed carrots with ginger and parsley. 

Brussels sprouts that are lightly steamed (people have a tendency of overcooking them) with bacon and sauteed onions. 

Curried fruit. It's kind of like fruit cocktail cooked with curry powder. It's tasty but sweet. 

Maple biscuits as the bread. 

Warm dark chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream. 

*Roast Loin of Pork*

Kale, apple, and walnut salad with cream dressing.

Rub the loin with olive oil, season with salt and pepper, fennel seeds, and rosemary. Roast until it hit's 145F and rest to finish. 

Mashed potatoes and gravy are a must. I'm extremely picky about my mashed potatoes. There is a specific way they have to be done. Baked russet potatoes which are then pureed with skim milk and butter. The milk and butter must be warmed beforehand, as well. Salt and white pepper can be added before putting it on the table or you can allow for individual seasoning. 

Roasted carrots, parsnips, and beets with salt, pepper, and olive oil.

Steamed green beans with orange segments and pecans.

Rosemary popovers. 

Dark chocolate torte. 

*Beef Wellington*

High tea salad. It's a small tossed salad with a cream dressing and watercress. 

You'll have to find a recipe for Beef Wellington because it's semi-complicated. 

Mushrooms in cream sauce. 

Roasted fingerling potatoes. 

Steamed broccoli with Mornay sauce. 

Bread is unneeded.

Creme Anglaise with fresh berries. Frozen ones will make a mess. 



Hopefully, that will suffice and give you something to select from. If you need recipes, I can help with those, as well.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> This will be interesting and might take longer than a half hour.
> 
> You don't have to do turkey, which I know is quintessentially American, but the following are also alternatives:
> 
> ...



* *





Now, that's nine possibilities including turkey, and each meat dish dictates the accompanying sides. 

I'll copy and paste certain parts in order not to have to retype things and make a cross-reference board.

Everything here can be made ahead of time including the desserts as well as can be reheated using the stove, oven, or microwave. Some might seem fancy or atypical, but it's nice to have a variety from which to choose. 

*Turkey*

To start, probably something light like a mixed green salad with a vinaigrette and some orange segments. 

Roast your turkey how you normally would. I suggest brining beforehand, though. 

Stuffing options are numerous. I'm not overly fond of stuffing the bird, so I bake my stuffing in a casserole as dressing. Sage can be very overdone sometimes, but dressing with mushrooms, a mild pork sausage (sage and ginger works very well), and dried apricots or cherries, onions, and parsley is quite delightful. 

Homemade cranberry sauce is very good as a relish for turkey. Don't use that jellied stuff out of the can. The one I make has fresh cranberries, orange juice, sugar, orange zest, Grand Marnier, and cinnamon in it. It's cooked and reduced. Everyone who has had it has loved it.

Sweet potatoes or yams with sliced baking apples and pecans with a little brown sugar and nutmeg are also a very good accompaniment. If you want, you can throw some marshmallows on top like my mother used to do.

Mashed potatoes and gravy are a must. I'm extremely picky about my mashed potatoes. There is a specific way they have to be done. Baked russet potatoes which are then pureed with skim milk and butter. The milk and butter must be warmed beforehand, as well. Salt and white pepper can be added before putting it on the table or you can allow for individual seasoning. 

I was never fond of the American green beans with the onions on top. The Frenched ones with the slivered, toasted almonds are very good, but a warm vinaigrette makes them better, usually citrus based. Bacon helps.

Green pea or creamed carrot casserole are also vegetable alternatives. Roasted parsnips and carrots are also very good with some shallots thrown in. 

Dinner rolls for a bread.

A spread of various pickles is also nice. Sweet gherkins as well as French cornichons, Kosher dills, black and green olives, pickled onions, pickled beets, et cetera. 

Pumpkin or pecan pie. 

*Prime Rib*

A wedge salad is classic for this meal. 

Medium rare or medium, nothing more. It's an expensive cut and it's not worth overcooking it. If you like your meat on the well side, take some off before serving and put it back in the oven whilst you make gravy. I usually rub the outside with kosher salt, cracked black pepper, and rosemary. Make sure you get a roast with the bones. After you have cooked it, cut off the bones and put them back in the oven to roast a bit longer. They are very tasty that way and make a good platter if you need some beef on the well done side. You can slice it thick or thin. The British usually prefer it a bit thinner. I like mine about an inch thick. 

Don't forget the creamed horseradish. I make mine from scratch because I like it to clear out my sinuses. 

Yorkshire pudding. This is very British and very delicious. If you've never had them, they're like popovers. They have a well for gravy, too. 

Mashed potatoes and gravy are a must. I'm extremely picky about my mashed potatoes. There is a specific way they have to be done. Baked russet potatoes which are then pureed with skim milk and butter. The milk and butter must be warmed beforehand, as well. Salt and white pepper can be added before putting it on the table or you can allow for individual seasoning. As a for the gravy, you have two options here. You can just do gravy, or you can also do a jus along side the gravy for the meat. I like both with prime rib with mashed potatoes. Rosemary jus works very well with the addition of red wine and a few other things. 

Green peas are very good as the vegetable. You can mint them, as well. Mashed rutabaga with butter and brown sugar is also very good. Creamed spinach is alright. Creamed carrot casserole is also very good. I'm not sure how popular it is because the recipe I have is from my great aunt and I'm not sure from where nor when she got it.

Sourdough rolls or sliced sourdough loaf.

A spread of various pickles is also nice. Sweet gherkins as well as French cornichons, Kosher dills, black and green olives, pickled onions, pickled beets, et cetera. 

Creme brulee

*Leg of Lamb*

Arugula and pears with toasted almonds and a vinaigrette. 

You'll probably want to roast this to medium and serve it with mint sauce or jelly. 

Roasted potatoes are a good side or mashed potatoes with pureed celeriac. 

Roasted fennel with lemon as the vegetable. 

Brussels sprouts that are lightly steamed (people have a tendency of overcooking them) with bacon and sauteed onions. 

Honey rolls for a bread.

Chocolate pots de creme. 

*Crown Roast of Pork*

Waldorf salad to start.

You'll probably have to have this cut and assembled by a butcher. Roast until 150F and rest it until 160F.

A dressing will be needed. The above sausage and mushroom one can be used. Apples and cherries go very well with pork. There are a lot of dressing recipes available. 

For the vegetable, go with the roasted carrots and parsnips and roasted wedged potatoes with thyme, garlic, and salt and pepper. 

Raisin buns go very well with this meal especially if you have apples in the dressing. 

Apple pie with cheddar cheese. (It's a Canadian thing. We have Thanksgiving, too.)

*Filet of salmon*

Spinach salad with oranges and pine nuts with crispy bacon. 

Cook in foil with olive oil, white wine, dill, and lemon slices. 

Serve with a lemon, dill, and caper sauce. 

Rice pilaf on the side. I'd suggest something with mushrooms. 

Steamed asparagus with a vinaigrette or Hollandaise, if you're up to making it. It can be stored and transported in a thermos. 

Broccoli is also good or a cauliflower gratin. 

Brioche would be my bread of choice. 

Almond cookies. 

*Racks of lamb*

Boston butter lettuce with shrimp, avocado, and grapefruit salad. Avocado should be don at the last minute. A citrus-tomato vinaigrette is advised. 

You'll have to check on the sizing for these and they can be expensive. About half a pound per person. Sear on the exterior after seasoning. Finish in the oven until medium. Brush the seared side with Dijon mustard and dip it in fresh, chopped chives. A port reduction with sour cherries is a wonderful sauce for this. 

A barley pilaf is really good base. Be careful if you've never cooked barley before because it can take two hours unless you're using minute barely. Peas in the barley near the of cooking will add a bit of freshness.

Roasted bell pepper and asparagus as a vegetable is what I suggest as the side. A few cherry tomatoes to burst in the pan with peppers and asparagus and roasted garlic, as well. 

And olive and hard Italian cheese ciabatta for the bread.

Pears poached in red wine. 

*Baked ham*

Spinach, tomato, red onion, and blue cheese salad. A buttermilk dressing would finish this well. 

A Virginia ham is always nice. Cook according to the directions enclosed.

Scalloped potatoes with cheese.

Glazed carrots with ginger and parsley. 

Brussels sprouts that are lightly steamed (people have a tendency of overcooking them) with bacon and sauteed onions. 

Curried fruit. It's kind of like fruit cocktail cooked with curry powder. It's tasty but sweet. 

Maple biscuits as the bread. 

Warm dark chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream. 

*Roast Loin of Pork*

Kale, apple, and walnut salad with cream dressing.

Rub the loin with olive oil, season with salt and pepper, fennel seeds, and rosemary. Roast until it hit's 145F and rest to finish. 

Mashed potatoes and gravy are a must. I'm extremely picky about my mashed potatoes. There is a specific way they have to be done. Baked russet potatoes which are then pureed with skim milk and butter. The milk and butter must be warmed beforehand, as well. Salt and white pepper can be added before putting it on the table or you can allow for individual seasoning. 

Roasted carrots, parsnips, and beets with salt, pepper, and olive oil.

Steamed green beans with orange segments and pecans.

Rosemary popovers. 

Dark chocolate torte. 

*Beef Wellington*

High tea salad. It's a small tossed salad with a cream dressing and watercress. 

You'll have to find a recipe for Beef Wellington because it's semi-complicated. 

Mushrooms in cream sauce. 

Roasted fingerling potatoes. 

Steamed broccoli with Mornay sauce. 

Bread is unneeded.

Creme Anglaise with fresh berries. Frozen ones will make a mess. 



Hopefully, that will suffice and give you something to select from. If you need recipes, I can help with those, as well.



WOW! This is absolutely awesome! Thank you!

I'm getting ready to go to bed, but I'm definitely going to look at this more in depth when I get up in the morning. Part of my agenda for Thursday is putting together a grocery list for the upcoming holiday. This will definitely help.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

@Doktorin Zylinder

I can tell by the list you supplied that you are quite a cook. I suspect my cooking would give you nightmares. My daughter, who no longer lives at home, recently told me she thought she hated fish when she was still living at home. She said now that she has discovered there are alternatives to a frozen breaded fillet of fished dumped from a box and into the oven, she likes it. Ouch!

I must confess that I usually use the jellied cranberry stuff out of the can. I looked for a recipe similar to what you described and came up with this one.
Wayne's Cranberry Sauce Recipe : Paula Deen : Food Network

I think I'll leave out the walnuts though. This recipe calls for cinnamon and freshly grated nutmeg. Hopefully the taste won't suffer too much if I use already ground nutmeg. I wondered if it would be just as good if I just left out the nutmeg, and used a bit more cinnamon? I might even be willing to try it if I make it this way. I hate the stuff dumped out of the can.


> Sweet potatoes or yams with sliced baking apples and pecans with a little brown sugar and nutmeg are also a very good accompaniment.


That sounds good. I've never had it with apples before. Do you think Granny Smith apples are a good choice? or maybe Honey Crisp?


> Mashed potatoes and gravy are a must


I usually just grab a bag of potatoes, but I noticed you mentioned Russet potatoes. Sometimes my potatoes turn out okay, but other times they turn out kind of like glue



> I was never fond of the American green beans with the onions on top. The Frenched ones with the slivered, toasted almonds are very good, but a warm vinaigrette makes them better, usually citrus based. Bacon helps.


I've fixed those with the onions on top several times but like you, I am not a big fan of them. I've never had green beans prepared in the manner you described. It sounds good though. I found this recipe that sounds somewhat like what you described.
Green Beans with Garlic Vinaigrette Recipe | MyRecipes.com



> creamed carrot casserole


My mother in law mentioned at my last visit with her how much she liked carrots. 
Again, this is another one that I have never made (many things fall into that category). I found this recipe and it doesn't sound too difficult.
Creamy Carrot Casserole Recipe - Chowhound

The pickle tray sounds like a nice touch. 

Thanks for all your help. I am definitely challenged when it comes to meal prep and creativity. I get into a rut and fix the same things over and over and the meals get boring. 

I also like the baked ham menu, I can use that at Christmas. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

jamaix said:


> @Doktorin Zylinder
> 
> I can tell by the list you supplied that you are quite a cook. I suspect my cooking would give you nightmares. My daughter, who no longer lives at home, recently told me she thought she hated fish when she was still living at home. She said now that she has discovered there are alternatives to a frozen breaded fillet of fished dumped from a box and into the oven, she likes it. Ouch!
> 
> ...


If you would like, you can click on the link in my signature and it will take you to pictures I've posted of things I've made. It goes back quite a few pages, as well. 

My mother was a decent cook. She never taught me how to cook, though; I had to teach myself. There were a few things she could make very well, but others were just terrible. She couldn't cook fish. It seems a lot of people can't cook fish, but I never cared for fish sticks to begin with. I prefer mine baked, poached, or fried on one side until the skin is crispy. 

I'll give you my cranberry sauce recipe. It's simple and easy. I don't see why anyone would put nuts in it cranberry sauce. It sounds kind of odd unless it's going in a tart or something. 

2 cups of fresh cranberries
3 tablespoons of orange juice
1 table spoon of grapefruit juice
Zest of one orange
1 cup of sugar
2 ounces of Grand Marnier (You can use an airline mickey as they are slightly shy of that at 50ml if you don't have any around and don't think you'll consume the rest; I put it in my creme brulee and a one of my souffles, as well, so there is usually a bottle around)
1/4 teaspoon of ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon of vanilla extract

Cook everything in a saucepan on medium heat until the cranberries start to pop. It shouldn't take more than about ten minutes.

For the apples, any that will be cooked should be either Granny Smith or McIntosh. You want to maintain the structure and texture of the fruit so they don't turn to mush. A lot of apples will do that if cooked. 

The issue with potatoes is that you shouldn't be using waxy potatoes for mashing, which usually are red and the yellow ones can be hit or miss; don't use new potatoes, ether. They will get gluey. Russets are the best for mashed potatoes, but the milk and butter quantities have to by estimated due to the unknown starch levels in each potato. If you add too much, they'll get soupy and that's not good. Baking them reduces the water content so the flavor of the milk and butter as well as the potatoes comes through. When they are boiled, the flavor is diluted, slightly. If you look at this post, I made mashed potatoes in the lower picture. 

The bean recipe you linked sounds very good. I think I'll make that one, too. 

The carrot recipe you linked is similar to mine, but the carrots in mine are supposed to be grated. Mind you, I like to keep my knuckles intact, so I usually julienne them by hand. I'm faster with a knife, anyhow. Sometimes you can use a V-slicer or mandolin with the julienne blade. Everything else looks quite similar. I think it will work quite well. You might want to add more breadcrumbs, though. I've noticed people really like those for some reason. 

In my experience, most people and families make the same things for each holiday. I guess it's traditional. New additions or substitutions are fun. Sometimes you find out that people don't like things, too. My family had a gathering four years ago and we found out that no one who was still alive liked one of the dishes that appeared repeatedly at family functions. It was struck from the roster after that. I did manage to tweak it a couple years later to my taste. I rarely make it, though.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Slow Cooker Stuffing Recipe - Allrecipes.com my wife's favorite stuffing.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Slow Cooker Stuffing Recipe - Allrecipes.com my wife's favorite stuffing.


I have 3 slow cookers, it had never occurred to me to try cooking stuffing in one. I'll have to give this a try.

Thanks!


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Some slow cookers have hooks on the top so you can close and transport them. I always like roasted brussel sprouts for a side dish.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Nesta said:


> Some slow cookers have hooks on the top so you can close and transport them. I always like roasted brussel sprouts for a side dish.


I know next to nothing about preparing brussel sprouts. Is it best to buy frozen or fresh? How do you season it? I know my husband likes brussel sprouts, but I don't fix them because I don't know anything about selecting or preparing. 

I did buy a frozen microwavable package back a few months ago, but the taste was unimpressive.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@jamaix - 

You're asking the wrong people. Ask the people who will be in attendance to give you one dish (from each of them) that they would like to have on the table. The one thing that will make it seem like thanksgiving - and make that happen. It is the simple things that trigger the warm fuzzies in a family gathering. 

You could prepare the most amazing dish ever, but if it isn't on the expected list, you'll get little appreciation for your efforts. So ask them, not us.

However, if you're inviting me, I'd like some posole - with beef, not pork.


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, ask the people who will be there. Maybe you could ask everyone to make a dish too. That way it could be fun for everyone. It may be too late for this though. About Brussel Sprouts, they are so much better if you start with fresh ones.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

jamaix said:


> I prepare and transport a Thanksgiving dinner to my mother in laws home every year. I prepare the entire meal as she is in very poor health. I end up fixing almost the same exact things every year. I must confess that I'm not very creative when it comes to meal ideas. I would really appreciate some advice from those who like to cook or those who know how to put together a good menu.
> 
> 
> *What is your idea of a perfect Thanksgiving or special occasion meal?* Also, if you have a recipe for something that is a little different, and you don't mind sharing it, that would be wonderful.
> ...


I tend to host thanks giving and make all the meal in my family ( we're Asian and they don't like trying out new recipes )

Here's what's usually served 

Mash potatoes 
Yam 
Fresh bake pumpkin pie 
Chicken ragu soup or creamy butternut squash soup 
Stuffings
Turkey
Egg rolls
Cranberry sauce 
Brussels sprout and candied yam 


Feel free to ask for recipe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Brussels sprout and candied yam
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask for recipe


I am definitely interested in a recipe for the brussel sprout and candied yam, if it's not too much trouble. My search results turned up too many recipes, and it would be nice to have one that is tried and trusted.

Thanks!


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

@Doktorin Zylinder

I tried out the sweet potatoes with apples, and my husband and I really liked it. Neither of us had ever had it that way before. 
It was a hit and will definitely be on our Thanksgiving menu.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

@jamaix

If you add extra sugar to the yams/sweet potatoes and apples and allow them to caramelize further and then top with marshmallows and broil for a few minutes, you'll get something quite close to candied yams. 

How comes the mashed potatoes? 

I can walk you through them, if you'd like.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> .
> 
> How comes the mashed potatoes?
> 
> I can walk you through them, if you'd like.


My mash potatoes are usually hit or miss. Sometimes they turn out really well, and other times gluey. I think I need to pay more attention to the type of potatoes I pick up. I usually just grab a bag and pay little attention to the type. I'm guessing that the times they turned out okay, I probably picked up russet. I've also never heated the milk and butter, I'm going to try that and see if it makes a difference. 

I've also wondered if the potatoes would turn out better if I boiled them in the skin. I usually peel, dice and boil in a pan of water until they are soft enough to mash. I recently heard that most of the flavor was in the peeling, and that it should not be removed until after they are cooked. Don't know if that is true or not, haven't tried it yet. Do you cook yours in the peeling?


----------



## AdamNY (Nov 17, 2015)

Lasangua would be good


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

jamaix said:


> My mash potatoes are usually hit or miss. Sometimes they turn out really well, and other times gluey. I think I need to pay more attention to the type of potatoes I pick up. I usually just grab a bag and pay little attention to the type. I'm guessing that the times they turned out okay, I probably picked up russet. I've also never heated the milk and butter, I'm going to try that and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> I've also wondered if the potatoes would turn out better if I boiled them in the skin. I usually peel, dice and boil in a pan of water until they are soft enough to mash. I recently heard that most of the flavor was in the peeling, and that it should not be removed until after they are cooked. Don't know if that is true or not, haven't tried it yet. Do you cook yours in the peeling?


I usually bake my russets and then scoop the innards out into a bowl so the flavor of the potato skins are infused into the potatoes. If you are set on boiling them, it might be advantageous to layer the peelings in the bottom of the pot and put the diced potatoes on top for easy separation after they are cooked. Make sure you scrub the potatoes very well if you are going to cook them with the skins. Salt the water as well. You should be fine for salt at the mashing stage from the salted butter and the salt infusion of the water. If I use pepper before they go to the table, I use white pepper. If you're going to do this, either buy a fresh container of ground or grind your own from whole. White peppercorns are a little harder to find than the black. Old pepper of any color has a very distinct flavor that I can pick out a mile away.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

jamaix said:


> I am definitely interested in a recipe for the brussel sprout and candied yam, if it's not too much trouble. My search results turned up too many recipes, and it would be nice to have one that is tried and trusted.
> 
> Thanks!


For the brussel sprouts - I cut them in half and steam them for 5 minutes and then transfer it into a skillet 

1. About 1 tbsp olive oil and 2 clove of smashed garlic and about half of an onion diced 
2. Leave on medium heat until onion Carmelize
3 . Toss in the brussel sprout ( for about 3-4 minutes ) 

As for the sweet potatoes
Preheat oven to 400
I use about 4 potatoes chop them up into small cubes and I'll toss in 10-15 peeled clove of garlic and a tbsp of olive oil( or 2 bacon ) - sprinkled with a dash of cinnamon ( about 1/2 a tbsp )
Add a pinch salt and pepper 
Transfer them to a dish and bake for 35-40 minutes 

Once done you can combine the brussel sprout and yam 

And drizzle with melted honey and balsamic vinegar

I tend to add cranberries and pecan when doing this recipe but it's optional  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

jamaix said:


> My mash potatoes are usually hit or miss. Sometimes they turn out really well, and other times gluey. I think I need to pay more attention to the type of potatoes I pick up. I usually just grab a bag and pay little attention to the type. I'm guessing that the times they turned out okay, I probably picked up russet. I've also never heated the milk and butter, I'm going to try that and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> I've also wondered if the potatoes would turn out better if I boiled them in the skin. I usually peel, dice and boil in a pan of water until they are soft enough to mash. I recently heard that most of the flavor was in the peeling, and that it should not be removed until after they are cooked. Don't know if that is true or not, haven't tried it yet. Do you cook yours in the peeling?


What piece of equipment do you use to mash said potatoes? I would strongly recommend a ricer. It's a bit of a workout, but it gives such a good texture you hardly need butter or milk. 

My mashed potato recipie, in case you'd like one:

50/50 russet/yukon gold potato blend (my wife and I literally made three blends of potatoes at the same time to test)
Do you like roasted garlic? If so:
Take a head of garlic and slice it in half horizontally. Coat with olive oil, wrap in tin foil and bake at 350 degrees F for 50 minutes. Roasted garlic!

For the potatoes, peel and quarter them, then place in a cold pot of water which you then bring to a boil. Cooking time is variable: cook until you can pass a paring knife into them easily. 

So in other words, I peel them 

If you have a ricer, you can add cloves of the roasted garlic in with the potatoes and mash those.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

*mouth waters*

me. love. food. porn

gahahhhhhhh


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

bigstupidgrin said:


> What piece of equipment do you use to mash said potatoes? I would strongly recommend a ricer. It's a bit of a workout, but it gives such a good texture you hardly need butter or milk.


I'm a real amateur when it comes to cooking, I had to google ricer to see what it was. :blushed:



> My mashed potato recipie, in case you'd like one:
> 
> 50/50 russet/yukon gold potato blend (my wife and I literally made three blends of potatoes at the same time to test)
> Do you like roasted garlic? If so:
> ...


Roasted garlic in the potatoes sounds really good. It would probably be a big hit with my son, he loves garlic and adds it to just about everything. 

Thank you for the recipe, I will have to try it.


----------

